# Best 140mm Case Fan?



## losttsol

Looking for two 140mm case fans. What are generally considered the best case fans with the least amount of noise? I'll trade a little CFM for a lower decibel level.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=22818


----------



## losttsol

Ya, those look great. I've got some 120mm Yates on my radiator. I didn't even look to see if they had 140mm's. Thanks.


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p* 
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=22818

Make sure to select "No Changes (Stock, Unsleeved)" and it'll be $3 cheaper.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

But the sleeving and only the 3-pin is so dang convenient for cable management...

To each his own, I suppose.


----------



## losttsol

I'm not too worried about super cable management. These will both be located on the side of my case as intakes. I already have two 140mm fans on top as exhaust. I just need to get some air hitting my motherboard. I also don't have a window on my case so the looks don't matter to me.


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p* 
But the sleeving and only the 3-pin is so dang convenient for cable management...

To each his own, I suppose.


1) The fan already comes with both 3-pin *and* 4-pin passthrough. You are paying someone to cut 2 wires with scissors.
2) A sleeving kit (that can cover a dozen fans) costs $10 or less.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

My pudgy fingers prevent me from sleeving very easily...









Thanks for the reminder, Duckie...


----------



## Adrienspawn

Id get the Aerocool 14cm fans (lol no link since im lazy)

higher cfm (55 i think) and more silent (i dont know how much)

plus they look way cooler (looks are freeeee)


----------



## superfreshmonkey113

theres a lot at newegg with low noise level with decent cfm 60+


----------



## TheArtOfMeh

This is a very good 140mm fan if anyone is interested, the specs are listed on the webpage below:
<Link's Dead Now>


----------



## ebolamonkey3

Scythe makes some 140mm fans (kazy maru?), I'd trust their cfm/dba ratings more than Aerocool lol.

Also, for top of the line, look into noiseblockers, but they're very expensive.


----------



## hypez604

Those scythes are compatible only with 120mm fan holes. They do not come with 140mm holes adapters according to scythe.


----------



## neojjjk

xigmatek
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233031


----------



## Alex132

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_316_850&products_id=26729
Heard they were good for cases and have a very decent airflow vs Db


----------

